# Waxstock Shopping List



## indianbelters

Hey 
Just wondering what was on the shopping list for waxstock?

Mine this year is mainly various shampoo's and a decent wheel cleaner.
Hopefully may find a coating for my matte wheels!!


----------



## chrisgreen

Surprised we haven't had more shopping lists posted yet.

Modest shopping list this year:

A new wax
Spray bottles and chem resistant spray heads
Grit guard for my rinse bucket
I need a black or very dark great colour-charged polish (for a non-car restoration project)
Some plush cloths and applicators

That's about it - everything else is an impulse purchase.


----------



## Shopnshine

Beer in the casino the night before


----------



## vick

I’ve got quite a lot on my list .... will be an expensive day!

Fusso, scratch clear and waterblock waxes

Carpro s02 pure, essence, eraser, perl and Cquartz uk 3.0 

Koch chemie, detail spray, green star, FSE, ****pit care, plasti care 

Chemical guys pete’s 53 wax, a load of their shampoos stripper suds, black light, gloss workz etc 

Bilt Hamber clay and autofoam 

Autobrite super sonic and project 64

Zaino z8 ... although I do have a 90% full bottle of this ... but hey you can never have too much 

And I’m sure there be other bits I’ll end up grabbing while wandering around 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonnybbad

My list is quite small tbh 

Odk waxstock wax and foam/shampoo 

Twisted drying towel not sure from who just yet

Fancy trying a new cutting compound either hd cut or the last cut

Plus whatever I fancy as I walk round 

Won't be a super expensive day like most years as I've pretty much kept fully stocked 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER

chrisgreen said:


> Surprised we haven't had more shopping lists posted yet.
> 
> Modest shopping list this year:
> 
> A new wax
> Spray bottles and chem resistant spray heads
> Grit guard for my rinse bucket
> I need a black or very dark great colour-charged polish (for a non-car restoration project)
> Some plush cloths and applicators
> 
> That's about it - everything else is an impulse purchase.


you forgot DW sticker ;-) :thumb:


----------



## jenks

Just a wheel brush for me, wheel woollies maybe. Nothing else on the list but I may have a roving eye on the day


----------



## dazzyb

I have a few bits on the list 
I want to keep it cheap as I am off on holiday the week after, but I know i will only end up spending a fortune cause i cant help myself


----------



## dchapman88

Probably a few bottles of Sam's Ceramic Boost 
Maybe a wheel washing mitt 
Something that's a waxstock limited edition 

Quite a cheap one this year


----------



## lemansblue92

A few buckets & grit gaurds
Autofoam or may try some bouncers it's all white

Optimum no rinse, and grab one of the bid red sponges if they have some at the stand (if the guys show up again this year.)
Fusso soft 99 
G technique c5 
Maybe one of gyeons entry level ceramic coating to try on the wife's car.

And maybe a gift for my young son who'll be going to his 1st waxstock this year


----------



## Luke M

I've compiled a list of deals (as best I can) that we can expect and will be on my channel next week. Some cracking stuff to look out for.


----------



## Mark R5

Well the BH raffle win has drastically reduced my list :thumb:

Still on it though is:

Fusso - Light (can sell my Dark now)
Gyeon Bathe 
Citrus Power
Gtechniq Wheel armour and perfect vision glass care kit
Flex 3401


----------



## cadmunkey

Ive got a few items on my shopping list. Havent been to Waxstock before, is it a cash only affair or will stalls have facilities to take payment by card?


----------



## tosh

Everyone takes cards; I think Nanolex didn’t have their card machine last year, or it wasn’t working, otherwise, all good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cadmunkey

tosh said:


> Everyone takes cards; I think Nanolex didn't have their card machine last year, or it wasn't working, otherwise, all good.


Thanks Tosh :thumb:


----------



## TheMilko2905

AB MagiFoam.
Britmax Iron Max.
Odour bomb’s.
Anything else that takes my liking.


----------

